# Your favourite plastic character?



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been pretty excited by the new plastic characters that GW have started releasing for fantasy, and I wondered which ones were people's favourites. I've linked to all of them below:

Dark Elf Sorceress - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440048a&prodId=prod1250032a

Lizardman Saurus Oldblood - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440066a&prodId=prod1340008a

Vampire Counts Wight King - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat720003a&prodId=prod1460008a

Vampire Counts Necromancer - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat720003a&prodId=prod1250029a

Vampire Counts Cairn Wraith - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat720003a&prodId=prod1250030a

Vampire Counts Tomb Banshee - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat720003a&prodId=prod1250031a

Warriors of Chaos Nurgle Chaos Lord - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440108a&prodId=prod1340007a

Warriors of Chaos Sorcerer Lord - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440108a&prodId=prod1250027a

Warriors of Chaos Tzeentch Sorcerer Lord - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440108a&prodId=prod1250028a

My personal opinion is that the Necromancer is my favourite, but there's quite a few that run it close.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For me it's the wight lord even though I don't play VC I picked it up,
And I never had that temptation with the others.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

For me its a close run thing between then Wight Lord and the Lord of Nurgle, the WoC lord just edges it in my opinion


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Definitely the Wight King. It's just such an awesome model.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to go w/ the Nurgle lord. But I'm biased towards chaos. 

Also, what about the Empire, HE, and O&G plastic kits?:
Empire:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440090a&prodId=prod20010
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440090a&prodId=prod20018
High Elves:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440060a&prodId=prod790848
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440060a&prodId=prod790854
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440060a&prodId=prod790844
O&G:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440078a&prodId=prod840850

Or are you just looking at the newest ones?


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Also, what about the Empire, HE, and O&G plastic kits?
> ...
> Or are you just looking at the newest ones?


Those plastic kits [and also the Space Marine Commander and Chaos Space Marine Terminator Lord kits in 40K] are different because they come with many optional parts.

From a design point of view that is quite different as you have to design bits to be easily interchangeable, which is challenging.

The new range of plastic kits for Fantasy [perhaps later for 40K in 6th edition?] are quite different because there is only one design of the model [except for the Cairn Wraith which has three variant heads]. This means that the sculptor has complete control over the pose and look of the completed model, unless you do more extensive conversion.

I think that this difference creates a more cohesive looking model, because the sculptor is designing the model as a whole, rather than designing a series of bits that can be combined to make a number of different models.

So I see the latest range of plastic character kits to be something very different to the ones that went before, and a better way to make the special sculpts I want to see for my character models. [Though kitbashing your own characters from the plastic kits is also fun].


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

For me it has to be the Tzeentch Sorcerer, the armour plates and the legs on the model really make it a superb model in my eyes, just how i thought a Tzeentch sorcerer should look.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The Lizardman Saurus Oldblood. I used mine for a Scar-Vet in my Lizards


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got the Nurgle Lord and the Sorcerer Lord, and they're both excellent. The only problem with the Nurgle Lord is that he doesn't look particularly armored, and doesn't fit in visually all that well with a unit of Warriors. Not that that's that big a deal, I suppose, but he looks a little too Marauder-y, I think. Definitely a good model nonetheless, though.

I really like the Sorcerer Lord model. There's no reason he needs to be a lord, either-- he's just a good general-purpose Sorcerer, who you could use to represent pretty much any kind of Chaos spellcaster available to Warriors of Chaos except maybe a Nurgle sorcerer...and there's a different model available for that. 

I decided not to buy the Tzeentch Sorcerer Lord, even though I have a HUGE Warriors of Chaos army that has thousands of points of models for each god at this point. The model looks like they took a Bloodletter, added some Tzeentchy bits and a slightly more humanoid head, and painted it blue. It doesn't even look like it belongs in the same army as Warriors of Chaos, and looks wildly out of place ranked up with any unit in the range. It's really the only one of the recent character models that I've been disappointed with.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the Oldblood, has a nice, dynamic pose and just looks cool. That said, the Cairn Wraith and Wight King are good ones too.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Just bought a plastic oldblood... and can't say I care for the model. It just looks goofy to me. I may end up ordering one of the failcast ones.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Karl Franz is the coolest one now. Although I prefer to say General on Griffon.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> I may end up ordering one of the failcast ones.


Everytime someone says failcast, God kills a kitten.



ExtraCrew said:


> Karl Franz is the coolest one now. Although I prefer to say General on Griffon.


Nah, that model is one ugly POS IMO.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

IanC said:


> Everytime someone says failcast, God kills a kitten.


What creature does he kill when I call it failcost?

Cairn wraith for me, because I'm currenlty painting one up for a painting competition and I'm having loads of fun with it!


----------

